# ...application was recommended to the ACT delegate"



## ddaniel (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi there, 

I've received a reply for my ACT nomination application saying that my case officer has completed assessment and was recommended to the ACT delegate. Do you know what this mean? Is it positive or negative?

Cheers, 

D


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ddaniel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've received a reply for my ACT nomination application saying that my case officer has completed assessment and was recommended to the ACT delegate. Do you know what this mean? Is it positive or negative?
> 
> ...


It means it is at the final stage of being decided  There is only one delegate as far as I know, so it is a bit of a bottleneck - when I used to inquire last year I was told he takes 4-5 weeks to get to an application. 

My application was recommended to the delegate toward the end of July 2018, and I got my nomination three weeks later, in case that helps.

Some people have reported that having your application proceed to the delegate stage isn't a guarantee that a nomination will be given, anecdotally however it seems the vast majority who do report getting to that stage, do get nominated.


----------



## ddaniel (Feb 8, 2019)

Thank you for your quick reply, pretty isotonic! 
You're right, e-mail mentioned to wait three to four weeks.


----------



## tamilselvan_expat (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi, I've got the same intimation today. My application is recommended to the ACT delegate. 

Do let us know if you get an update. I believe your application should be at the final stages as it's almost 3 weeks now. Best of Luck!


----------



## ddaniel (Feb 8, 2019)

Sure will tamilselvan_expat. 
All the best to you too!


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

ddaniel said:


> Sure will tamilselvan_expat.
> All the best to you too!


Have you had any update so far?


----------



## ddaniel (Feb 8, 2019)

Still waiting mate.


----------



## Tipeen (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi expert, can you suggest me company for internship? Its been a month i couldnt find it. Thanks


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

What's the next step, once the delegate approves the application?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vesnacerroni said:


> What's the next step, once the delegate approves the application?


SkillSelect should issue an invite, and you will have 60 days to lodge the visa.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> SkillSelect should issue an invite, and you will have 60 days to lodge the visa.


Thank you for prompt reply. I am now in the process of waiting for delegate's response.

Since you're very experienced, can I ask you one related question: 

Is it when you're invited to apply for visa, that is considered as an official invitation, or when ACT issues an invite to apply for ACT 190 nomination? 

I'm asking because if when ACT issued me an invite to apply for ACT 190 nomination is considered as an invitation to apply, then I can claim 5 partner points for 190 process, and have 70 in total, otherwise I will have 5 points less (65 in total) as my husband turned 45 few days ago.


----------



## ddaniel (Feb 8, 2019)

I had a push back - miscalculated my residency in Canberra - submitted mine a month early than should be. I was asked to submit another matrix and go through the process again. If your application is all good, just wait for the ACT delegate's response and should be all OK. Wishing you guys the best of luck!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ddaniel said:


> I had a push back - miscalculated my residency in Canberra - submitted mine a month early than should be. I was asked to submit another matrix and go through the process again. If your application is all good, just wait for the ACT delegate's response and should be all OK. Wishing you guys the best of luck!


That's a bummer - but hey just jump right back into the Q. Thanks for updating the forum.


----------



## ddaniel (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks and I have!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vesnacerroni said:


> Thank you for prompt reply. I am now in the process of waiting for delegate's response.
> 
> Since you're very experienced, can I ask you one related question:
> 
> ...


When you're invited to apply for the visa, that is the 'official' invitation to apply (via SkillSelect) where you have 60 days to lodge the visa. For 190 this means you have successfully been sponsored by your nominating state/territory.

The ACT invitation to apply for ACT 190 nomination is part of their own internal nomination process, it is colloquially known on the forum as a 'pre-invite' - and some other states do this too. 

For the ACT you just need a competitive ACT Matrix Score (which doesn't take into account age) to get the pre-invite from them, you can have 65 points according to the SkillSelect points table no problem  

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...ents/190-matrix-guidelines-29-nov-18-v1.1.pdf - pg 2

edit:

If your husband is the primary applicant, he needs to be under 45 when the SkillSelect invitation to apply comes in - so he would not qualify for the 190 visa based on what you have shared. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190#Eligibility


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

ddaniel said:


> I had a push back - miscalculated my residency in Canberra - submitted mine a month early than should be. I was asked to submit another matrix and go through the process again. If your application is all good, just wait for the ACT delegate's response and should be all OK. Wishing you guys the best of luck!


Can I ask whether you are 1 month short as compared to minimum 12 months residency in ACT or compared to your claimed point for ACT living? And do they calculate until your Matrix submission date?

I'm a bit worried now caused I submitted Matrix 4 days earlier than what it should be for my claim point of 2 years living in Canberra. 

Thank you so much


----------



## ddaniel (Feb 8, 2019)

haha90 said:


> Can I ask whether you are 1 month short as compared to minimum 12 months residency in ACT or compared to your claimed point for ACT living? And do they calculate until your Matrix submission date?
> 
> I'm a bit worried now caused I submitted Matrix 4 days earlier than what it should be for my claim point of 2 years living in Canberra.
> 
> Thank you so much


I applied a month early. I submitted the matrix in January when I should have done it in February since I moved here in February last year. The ACT delegate explained it to me in detail - noting the submission date and date of invitation to apply for ACT nomination against my arrival date. That's in my case.


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

ddaniel said:


> haha90 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask whether you are 1 month short as compared to minimum 12 months residency in ACT or compared to your claimed point for ACT living? And do they calculate until your Matrix submission date?
> ...


Got ya. Hope that they r more lenient to my case then.

Will update when I have the response.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> When you're invited to apply for the visa, that is the 'official' invitation to apply (via SkillSelect) where you have 60 days to lodge the visa. For 190 this means you have successfully been sponsored by your nominating state/territory.
> 
> The ACT invitation to apply for ACT 190 nomination is part of their own internal nomination process, it is colloquially known on the forum as a 'pre-invite' - and some other states do this too.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for clarification 
I am the primary applicant, was only claiming 5 points from him, but I guess now I'll go without these 5 points, hoping that 65 would be enough, if ACT sends me pre-invite...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ramyam2000 (8 mo ago)

ddaniel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've received a reply for my ACT nomination application saying that my case officer has completed assessment and was recommended to the ACT delegate. Do you know what this mean? Is it positive or negative?
> 
> ...


Hey, I know it is 2022 and you started the discussion in 2019. Actually I received a similar mail from ACT mentioning that the case is recommended to ACT delegate.
Is it something to worry? Or is it a normal procedure? Did u get ur invite after receiving this mail?


----------



## three (7 mo ago)

hi all 
pls reply 
I've received a reply for my ACT nomination application saying that my case officer has completed assessment and was recommended to the ACT delegate. Do you know what this mean? Is it positive or negative?
thank you all hope u know my situations n these kinds of feeling


----------



## three (7 mo ago)

Ramyam2000 said:


> Hey, I know it is 2022 and you started the discussion in 2019. Actually I received a similar mail from ACT mentioning that the case is recommended to ACT delegate.
> Is it something to worry? Or is it a normal procedure? Did u get ur invite after receiving this mail?


hi ram I received same thing do u get any news from there pls feel my feeling thank you


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

It's just means that they have made a decision on your application. You will soon get an invite if your application has been approved or a refusal if it's not approved.


----------



## snehakoni (2 mo ago)

haha90 said:


> Can I ask whether you are 1 month short as compared to minimum 12 months residency in ACT or compared to your claimed point for ACT living? And do they calculate until your Matrix submission date?
> 
> I'm a bit worried now caused I submitted Matrix 4 days earlier than what it should be for my claim point of 2 years living in Canberra.
> 
> Thank you so much


Hi haha90 did you get the 190 Nomination? I too am in the same situation, i applied 5 days before i completed one year of ACT employment even though at the time of invitation I had over 1.5 years of experience in ACT.


----------

